# Where to find demi/half/outer corner lashes?



## Piarpreet (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi there guys!

  	Ive been trying to find half lashes for a while... specially in a bulk.

  	like these (similar, not same brand):

  	http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_xJT9BZPG3wM/S18P3nKUjYI/AAAAAAAAEI0/Vvbz9mrSupI/s1600-h/DSC09903.JPG

  	http://blog.ibeauty-makeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/halfLashes3.jpeg

  	so I now walmart CVS and all those places sell them, but the same way that you can find on ebay a bulk of regular ones REALLY cheap ( like 20 pairs for 2 dollars) I wanna find this kind for that ind of amount. I did try cutting them in half, but they look too intense, because little hairs are like a gradual transition from regular length to longer outer hairs.

  	Thanx!


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 20, 2011)

the best ones ive ever tried are the Sephora Brand half lashes, the flutter ones. i got them for new years and ive been wearing them at least once a week since. they till look perfect. i honestly think theyll last a couple more months. Every time i wear them i always get asked "what mascara are you using, cause i want that!" and then when i tell them, they imidiately buy it. honestly get them! they are 8$ a pair, and have a bit of a thicker band, so thats why they have lasted so long. they are cris crossy at the base, but once you apply your mascara to your lashes, you cant see that, they just look super full at the base. 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P167712&categoryId=B70


----------



## Piarpreet (Feb 20, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> the best ones ive ever tried are the Sephora Brand half lashes, the flutter ones. i got them for new years and ive been wearing them at least once a week since. they till look perfect. i honestly think theyll last a couple more months. Every time i wear them i always get asked "what mascara are you using, cause i want that!" and then when i tell them, they imidiately buy it. honestly get them! they are 8$ a pair, and have a bit of a thicker band, so thats why they have lasted so long. they are cris crossy at the base, but once you apply your mascara to your lashes, you cant see that, they just look super full at the base.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P167712&categoryId=B70


  	Thank you but dont reuse lashes for many reasons (mostly lazyness and blefaritis).

  	*8$ is expensive and in the post itself i said that the ones that are sold in stores are costly. I can't spend 8 bucks per week :S 

  	I was asking for an online source and in bulk


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Miss Berri (Mar 2, 2011)

you could always find some you like then just cut them in half.


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 3, 2011)

Miss Berri said:


> you could always find some you like then just cut them in half.



 	I put in the 1st post that ive tried that but they arent gradual


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 3, 2011)

I just recently bought a pair of the ones in the first link from an Ebayer. Haven't tried them yet though.


----------



## SweetMom528 (May 16, 2011)

Ebay always has huge lots of fake lashes for cheap....Try there


----------



## Piarpreet (May 18, 2011)

SweetMom528 said:


> Ebay always has huge lots of fake lashes for cheap....Try there


  	never found half lashes in bulk on ebay just regular


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 18, 2011)

I found half lashes on eBay but like you said not in bulk. Most sellers are willing to work with you so why not contact them and see what happens?


----------



## SloanePeterson (May 18, 2011)

I agree with the above poster. I would contact Ardell or looks for Ardell lashes in bulk online. Ardell has a huge selection of lashes & many are half or accent lashes.
  	check out their website.

  	p.s. I just found some really adorable demi & accent Ardell lashes in my Riteaid that come in different colors. They are called Star Lashes.


----------



## MAChostage (May 18, 2011)

I am also a big fan of Ardell half lashes (#301, #305 -- there are others!).


----------



## dinah402 (May 22, 2011)

I bought the Ardell #301 and absolutely love them.  I've also tried to see if i could find someone who sells these (or any half lashes) in bulk but no such luck.  =\  If I happen to stumble onto a site or something that does I'll let you know.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 18, 2013)

www.madame.madeline.com:  try this site for all kinds of lashes!  Use the coupon code of FALSIES for 8% off at any time.  I love this site, they're responsive and ship quickly.


----------

